# 10 to 12 pound soap recipe



## conniesgardensoap (Dec 7, 2012)

I need a 10 to 12 pound (good) soap recipe.  If you have one that you would like to post or email ......
that would be great.
Thank you...


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2012)

You can just take one of your recipes and increase the batch size. SoapCalc makes it easy because all you have to do is enter the amount of pounds you want and then enter the recipe in percentages. It will calculate it for you.


----------

